# Tell me about camera bags



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 26, 2012)

One of the learned sages here tell me about camera bags, here is what I am wanting something adequate enough in size for me to pack my Bronica and a couple of lenses along with my DSLR and maybe my 35mm and a lens or two. The current bag I own was designed to carry one camera with a lens and a spare lens. 


Thanks


----------



## Tuffythepug (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm not a learned sage but I do have an opinion.  I recently acquired a Bronica 645 med. format and I suddenly had no more room in my camera bag.  This is what I came up with.  It isn't a camera bag, it's a camera case.   A Pelican model 1520 (other models are available.

Here's what I can carry in it:   Bronica ETRS with gripand lens attached, Nikon D-80 with 3 lenses.   Nikon N50 body.  Vivitar 283 flash, extra film, cable release, lens cleaner, filters, and manuals for everything in the case.  Water tight and built like a tank.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 26, 2012)

That may be an option Tuffy , I use Pelican gear for firearms. A lot of times though I go hiking and into the wilds when I am on the hiking trails of some place like the Wichita Refuge I really did not want to deal with a Pelican case but I might end up using a Pelican case and putting it in a Ruck. I was kind of hoping for something with a soft side solution of sorts.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 26, 2012)

I use a Lowepro Slingshot 300AW. It has a LOT of room, and a built in rain fly. And it's really comfortable.

In this pic I have my D90 with attached 80-200afs, Sigma 24-70 HSM, 50mm 1.8, F100 body, and two SB700's in cases. I also have a PW Mini TT1 and a Flex TT5, along with some mounting screws in the front pocket, and I carry all my film, filters, batteries, and battery chargers in the top pocket.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 26, 2012)

I like the way that looks Christopher, do they have it in a configuration with rucksack style straps?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 26, 2012)

Whats a rucksack?


If you're referring to a standard two strap backpack type, I don't think so. They used to have a bag called the Fastpack, but I think they quit making them.

The thing I like about this one is that there is the one strap that goes across your chest, and you can sling the bag around under your arm to get your camera out without putting the bag down. There is also a very comfortable waist strap that you can fasten for extra support on long hikes etc.

I really really enjoy this bag and haven't found anything that beats it as of yet.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Aug 26, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> That may be an option Tuffy , I use Pelican gear for firearms. A lot of times though I go hiking and into the wilds when I am on the hiking trails of some place like the Wichita Refuge I really did not want to deal with a Pelican case but I might end up using a Pelican case and putting it in a Ruck. I was kind of hoping for something with a soft side solution of sorts.



Yeah, the Pelican is a little cumbersome to take on  a hike.  But I find it's a great way to store and transport gear from point A to point b if you are in a vehicle.   I wouldn't take it on a hiking trail where it's a good idea to pack light.
b


----------



## gsgary (Aug 27, 2012)

Ive just bought a lovely handmade Billingham bag for my Leica kit Billingham Camera Bags | Professional Photographic Products


----------



## Derrel (Aug 27, 2012)

Tamrac. Lowe Pro. Adidas. Target. Sports Authority.

Backpacks: great for carrying stuff, on your back, but a PITA to shoot from on-the-go. Classic *shoulder bags*, like Domke F-series, or Tamrac? Old-school, work well, can stand and shoot right out of them,w/o the need to put thebag DOWN on the ground, as with backpacks. "Self-closing"--UNLIKE backpacks. Backpacks are AWESOME when hiking through urban airports!

FANNY PACKS from Target, K-Mart, WalMArt,Sports Authority? The ones with two water bottle holders, and two pouch-style comparments? Carries Nikon D3x, iPhone, wallet, 24/2.8/35/2,45-P, 85/1.8, 70-300 AF-S VR. Priced at a ridiculously high $10.99 at WalMart. Best damned camera bag $11 can buy.

Backpacks are for schlepping chit...they are TERRIBLE to actually "shoot out of", in many scenarios. Shoulder bags and *messenger bags*, Billingham-quality with old-school style to newer, cheaper,Target store quality, are also useful.


----------



## christopher walrath (Aug 27, 2012)

I have lugged around a MF setup in the cramped quarters of a Tamraq Pro8.  Not an ideal setup so I would go up from there in dimensions.  If you are looking for a backpack, the Lowepro AWComputrekker is certainly more than enough to lug all of that around.  I even had a small 4x5 kit in mine for a while.  And it is easily configured inside to whatever your needs might be.  But +1 for the PITA shooting from the hip thing.


----------



## Helter (Aug 27, 2012)

A backpack with everything wrapped in t-shirts... just kidding but I really need to upgrade


----------



## petto (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a crumpler 7 million $ and it is a good bag. However for all day shooting it is not the most accessible. I just got a low pro slingshot 202 AW. This bag is really handy and getting the gear in and out is a breeze. I am going to DC for a week next week and got this for being out all day. I will report back on the usage.


----------



## laynea24 (Aug 27, 2012)

I built my own. It was pretty easy and I am able to customize the dividers. I couldn't find one that I absolutely loved, so I just created what I wanted.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 27, 2012)

Im very happy with my domke's. They're easy to get into and real comfortable to carry. They don't scream out "camera bag" either.  Gary, those billingham bags look really nice :thumbup:


----------



## user3977 (Aug 27, 2012)

hate to sound cheap but my local sams club has a manfroto bag / tripod combo for 80 or so. its holding up great so far. better than my single shoulder sling tamraq
 bag.


----------



## XxTheZombiezxX (Aug 28, 2012)

I use a bag I got from DeviantART.com Not the best thing in the world for someone who needs a ton of space but I fit my stuff in their pretty well.




Not the best picture but what all it carries in the main compartment is

-Minolta Maxxum 400si
-Sigma 28-80
-Nikon N90s
-Nikon EM
-Vivitar 80-200
-Nikkor 35-135

And of course some fliers for Vampirefreaks.com(a social network I promote).


----------



## Tuffythepug (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a few options and I choose what will fit my needs at the time...  The cheap backpack is used a lot.  padded inside with bags of  foam blocks taken from the cutouts of the Pelican.  It protects gear and I can put bottled water, snacks, maps, etc in it and carry it all easily

The tan canvas bag is over 25 years old and will probably never wear out.   It was pretty cheap when I got it but it's still works great as a bag to work out of quickly and easily.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 28, 2012)

petto said:


> I just got a low pro slingshot 202 AW. This bag is really handy and getting the gear in and out is a breeze.




The 202 is the smaller version of the 300AW I use.....


----------



## christopher walrath (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the make your own bag idea.  And you can purchase hook and loop strips to affix to dividers to customize the interior storage.  I know 3M has these strips, 12 inches in length and with adhesive but you could stitch them into place.  Part number 06480.  Most auto parts stores that sell 3M products can get this for you. The strips come 12 to a package and some stores might even part them out individually for sale.


----------



## petto (Aug 29, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:
			
		

> The 202 is the smaller version of the 300AW I use.....



They make a 102/100 as well if one wanted an even smaller bag.


----------



## Gromit801 (Sep 23, 2012)

One size does not fit all.  As you go along you find this to be true





Vivitar Hardcase





Kiwi soft bag





Tamrac Expidition 8, for when I don't know what I need, so grab it all.


----------

